# Worth it to get aquascaping tools?



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

I figure I should stop shoving my normal scissors into the aquarium before the silicone & plastic grip absorbs fishy smell or something and maybe get some scissors to lay aside specifically for aquarium stuff.

Tweezers seem kind of useful too.

Is it worth it to get the rake thing?


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

Only if you routinely disrturb your substrate with water changes or rescaping, other then the initial setup I assume. 

If you can get the rake with tweezers and scissors for much the same price, why not. If its gunna cost a lot I personally wouldnt bother. I use a net to level mine tbh. XD


----------



## Zhylis (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm cheap ... save the money for more fish! 

Ever notice how cuticle scissors from a manicure kit have small, sharp, _curved_ blades? Excellent for getting into tight corners, underneath bushy leaves, and trimming individual stems in hard to reach places.

Bamboo chopsticks or shishkabob skewers can double for tweezers. Either use them like chopsticks or turn them into tweezers using a rolled up piece of paper and a rubberband. Plus after poking the plant into the substrate, you can leave one chopstick in place, pinning the stem/roots down while using the other chopstick to pile substrate around the stem for a more secure planting.

Rake? A flat wooden spatula or net like BettaMummy mentioned works like a charm.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

I got a set of tools, mostly for the scissors, so I'm not using kitchen and school scissors and constantly running them through the dishwasher. The scissors are really nice because they have long handles and my tanks are deep.

I tried using the tweezers to move plants, but I'm not very good with them. I think it might take some practice.


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

I have a tool kit, and really the only piece I use routinely are the long scissors. I can't get the hang of planting something using the tweezers. The only time I ever really use the tweezers is if I drop something into the tank (like a suction cup, I'm not dropping random stuff in) and I want to get it out without getting my sleeve wet.

Although, let's face it, I am pretty much resigned to having my arm/sleeve wet most of the time so I don't know why I bother.


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

givemethatfish said:


> Although, let's face it, I am pretty much resigned to having my arm/sleeve wet most of the time so I don't know why I bother.


LOL. Exactly why I havent bought any tools yet... thumbnail all the way here.  My arms/sleeves and, being honest most of the front of my shirts are constantly damp. :roll:


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2014)

Well I'm the odd one then. I bought a long tweezers and scissor set off eBay. But my tank is only a month old and I have a very vigorous betta that uproots things occasionally. I also have moved things around because I already have taken several stem cuttings and planted them because things are growing like crazy. If I reach my arm all the way to the bottom I will overflow my tank. I find it much easier and I don't have to remove any water now to work on things. I also use the tweezers to pick up the occasional pellet that he doesn't see from the bottom to re-drop it for him and to place a shrimp pellet sometimes so he doesn't go after it. Oh yeah, and no more wet sleeves.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

I ended up buying tweezers and scissors, but no rake/spatula. 

>_> my gravel is kind of left however it falls the more I think about it.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Look for surgical scissors like these make sure they are stainless before you buy:

http://www.amazon.com/Metzenbaum-Sc...79&sr=1-3&keywords=metzenbaum+scissors+curved

It's much cheaper than a tool kit. Ebay will probably have them too The cheap ones are made in places like Pakistan. The expensive ones in Germany cheap ones are fine for your purpose.


----------

